# looking for information on a zenith bike made by marshall wells



## ronnie (Apr 4, 2012)

i cant find info at all ive been lookin for months please help ...balloon tire bike C0504033 on the seatpost new departure brake brass headbadge and brasing skip tooth


----------



## Gordon (Apr 4, 2012)

*Zenith*

Zenith was the name on the bikes sold by the Marshall Wells Hardware stores. The bikes were actually manufactured by someone else, often the Cleveland Welding Company. If you look at photos of Cleveland Welding bikes, you may find some that are the same as your Zenith. Cleveland Welding also made bikes for Montgomery Wards (Hawthorne), Gambles Hardware (Hiawatha), Western Auto (Western Flyer) and others. They sold them also under their own name badged as Roadmaster.


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 4, 2012)

Not to say that there aren't any but I have never seen a Cleveland Welding built Zenith. They probably did use more than one manufacturer to supply them with bicycles over time but the most common supplier seems to be H.P. Snyder who also supplied to Montgomery Ward and to D.P. Harris.


----------



## ronnie (Apr 5, 2012)

*zentih*

heres a picture of the bike in the restore process...


----------

